
How to stay awake when coding all night? - ajbatac
http://www.wordmingle.com/how-to-stay-awake-when-coding-all-night/
======
silentbicycle
Seriously, you're better off _actually getting sleep_ and writing code once
you get your mind back. If you need to pull all-nighters all the time, it's a
good sign your time management skills need tuning.

Debugging code from a coworker who thinks he's a hero when he commits
incoherent garbage at 4 AM is a waste of everyone's time. Don't encourage it.

